
Announcing Rust 1.4 - steveklabnik
http://blog.rust-lang.org/2015/10/29/Rust-1.4.html
======
kibwen
Lots of great improvements, but as ever I'm looking to the future. :) The
effort to overhaul the compiler middle-end is proceeding nicely, and MIR
construction should now be turned on in the nightlies (though hopefully turned
off in 1.5-beta, since it isn't actually useful yet for anything other than
generating heat). Meanwhile, support for driving LLVM IR generation from the
MIR is in the pipeline as we speak: [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/29217](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/29217)

~~~
lobster_johnson
How is the work to (drastically, I hope) improve compilation speed going?

~~~
kibwen
The MIR is the biggest effort to improve compilation speed, because it's
strongly tied in with the effort to make Rust compilation incremental and
cacheable in a fine-grained way. It should also hopefully be able to perform
some simple semantic-aware optimizations prior to handing off to LLVM, to
reduce the amount of effort LLVM has to spend optimizing Rust code.

There have still been general compiler improvements this cycle (e.g.
[https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/pull/27943](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust/pull/27943)), but the MIR work is necessary for long-term
improvements going forward.

------
vpkaihla
How far are stable compiler plugins?

